# Trapped air in new substrate



## Mothman1967 (24 May 2021)

Hi. I've just set up a non-CO2 planted tank, two days ago. The tank is an Oase Styline 175, fitted with an external Biomaster 250 Thermo. I've planted it with mostly easy and some medium grow stem and root plants for now. With maybe some epiphytes later and 6 hours of light from one led tube ATM. I intend to use ferts and root tabs too. But what is bugging me right now, is the amount of trapped air in the Manado light substrate. I've spent lots of time poking it with planting tweezers to free the air, as advised. This is becoming tiring. Will the trapped air cause problems? Dissipate naturally? Do I need to worry? Is it even good or the plants roots? Please help, I don't want to have to take the plants out, get my hands in amongst the gravel to free all the air. Maybe refill the darn tank again (160l wasn't quick, even with a pipe). I don't want to give up. Thanks for any help.

P.S. Everything else seems OK.


----------



## Zeus. (24 May 2021)

Air in the substrate is normal and nothing to worry about IME


----------



## Mothman1967 (24 May 2021)

Hey, Thanks. If that is your experience, then I bow to it. I am going to sleep easier tonight thanks to your knowledge. Cheers big man 🙂


----------



## dw1305 (24 May 2021)

Hi all,
Welcome @Mothman1967 , are you a moth recorder?

cheers Darrel


----------



## X3NiTH (24 May 2021)

Darrel my guess is that I think this is in reference to a piece of - West Virginian Folklore!


----------



## Mothman1967 (24 May 2021)

Hi Darrel. Unfortunately I am not a moth recorder. Although I have kept my own records. I just picked-up the moniker because of my interest with moths, butterflies and other insects.


----------



## dw1305 (24 May 2021)

Hi all, 


Mothman1967 said:


> I just picked-up the moniker because of my interest with moths, butterflies and other insects.


We have a <"few moth"> and butterfly related threads, as well as some <"general garden"> and <"wildlife ones">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## sparkyweasel (24 May 2021)

Mothman1967 said:


> Will the trapped air cause problems? Dissipate naturally? Do I need to worry?


No. Yes. No. 
Welcome!


----------

